

Should we teach our kids math? - wslh
http://www.thedelphicfuture.org/2008/07/via-email-reader-asks-hi-marc-this-blog.html

======
Locke1689
Comment from the blog:

 _Another "useless" degree is a CS one. Software is another thing you can
easily learn later on, IMO, as the talent is 99% genetics and knowledge self-
taught. I always regret I didn't do hard science like you did._

If your school taught you that CS == programming/software development you got
cheated out of a real education.

